# «Propio» e derivati



## bubu7

A volte mi capita di vedere scritto _propio_ e _appropiare_ invece di _proprio_ e _appropriare_. È bene sapere che le prime sono varianti popolari o obsolete e, come tali, da evitare sia nello scritto che nel parlato moderno. Anche dal punto di vista sociale sono oggi stigmatizzate come indice di trascuratezza o poca cultura.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Credo che quelli che dicono o scrivono _propio_ non siano nemmeno consapevoli che quella sia la variante obsoleta di _prop*r*io:_ semplicemente fanno un errore di ortografia e spesso anche di pronuncia, esattamente come con _a*r*bitro_ e _a*l*bitro._


----------



## onietta

Io avevo provato a spiegare alla prof che "propio" era la variante obsoleta....ma mi ha dato 4!!


----------



## Helevorn

Paulfromitaly said:


> Credo che quelli che dicono o scrivono _propio_ non siano nemmeno consapevoli che quella sia la variante obsoleta di _prop*r*io:_ semplicemente fanno un errore di ortografia e spesso anche di pronuncia, esattamente come con _a*r*bitro_ e _a*l*bitro._


Beh, qua a modena "è proprio vero", per esempio, si dice "l'è prôpia véra", quindi, come molte altre parole, si rispecchia nell'italiano che parliamo..


----------



## sabrinita85

Secondo me "propio" non dovrebbe essere considerato errore, anzi... in latino si diceva _*propius *_e lo spagnolo ha conservato questa forma (propio).


----------



## bubu7

sabrinita85 said:


> Secondo me "propio" non dovrebbe essere considerato errore, anzi... in latino si diceva _*propius *_e lo spagnolo ha conservato questa forma (propio).


Ogni lingua fa le sue scelte.
Lo spagnolo a scelto _propio_ e considera _proprio_ una forma obsoleta.
L'italiano ha scelto _proprio_ (dal lat. _proprium_) e considera obsoleta o popolare la forma _propio_.
Queste sono le indicazioni fornite dai lessici moderni poi noi siamo liberi, a nostro rischio e pericolo, di crearci delle regole personali.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Helevorn said:


> Beh, qua a modena "è proprio vero", per esempio, si dice "l'è prôpia véra", quindi, come molte altre parole, si rispecchia nell'italiano che parliamo..



Anche mio nonno diceva _propio_ e _a*l*bitro_, ciò non toglie che siano entrambi errori.


----------



## DavìdV

Allora si dice propietà o proprietà?

In latino proprietà come si scrive?


----------



## sabrinita85

In italiano si dice "proprietà" ed è proprio perché il DeMauro riporta come variante popolare "propietà" che quest'ultimo va considerato errore.


----------



## DavìdV

Ma come variante popolare si intende un dialetto e quindi un errore ortografico in italiano o no?


----------



## sabrinita85

Io credo che per variante popolare si intende:"è molo usato, però è popolare, cioè fa parte del gergo popolare e non dell'italiano corretto".


----------



## DavìdV

Quidi per esempio in un tema scolastico va segnato come errore?
Grazie tanto


----------



## sabrinita85

Sì, certo. 
Per questo che i prof sono così fissati con "propio".


----------



## DavìdV

Beh, è appropriato col tema!


----------



## kdl77

Secondo me il problema non è tanto dialettale, quanto fonetico. Istintivamente, nel parlato, e nei contesti poco controllati, tendiamo tutti a semplificare la pronuncia delle parole, un po' come i bambini (che infatti dicono "popio" o "plopio" quando ancora stanno imparando a parlare).
Una mia amica mi prende sempre in giro perché dico "bibioteca" , mentre il termine esatto è "biblioteca". Non è che non lo so, è che quel suono BL mi sembra tanto... faticoso!


----------



## xeneize

Singolare, non ho mai sentito pronunciare "albitro" o "bibioteca"...Probabilmente ogni zona ha le sue 
_Propio_ non lo scriverei, ma parlando mi capita di usarlo senza problemi.
Lo sento spesso sia qui in Sardegna, sia in Sicilia. 
Ora, sapere che comunque era una forma antica mi conforta (credevo fosse unicamente un influsso del sardo). Anch'io avevo notato che appunto in tante altre lingue è questa la forma d'uso.
Però, parlando in un contesto formale, penso che non lo direi a scanso di equivoci


----------



## bubu7

Aggiungo una nota storica del grande linguista Bruno Migliorini, tratta da un vecchio libro _Lingua d'oggi e di ieri_ e citata nel DELI (quest'ultimo, per _proprio,_ scrive: voce dotta, lat. _proprium_ [dalla locuzione _pro privo_ 'a titolo privato']):



> C'è ancora un'altra via per mezzo della quale si sono avute delle parole generali italiane che hanno vinto quelle originariamente toscane: intendo riferirmi alla diffusione di molti latinismi. L'aggettivo che il toscano aveva ridotto, per dissimilazione, a _propio_ (così scrivevano ancora i Cinquecentisti) ha finito col cedere di nuovo a _proprio_. A un'analoga lotta assistiamo nella penisola iberica: la Spagna è rimasta fedele alla forma popolare _propio_; invece il portoghese ha restaurato la forma latineggiante.


----------



## Askadia

La discussione è un po' vecchiotta, ma vorrei aggiunge che per quanto mi riguarda ho sempre tentato da ragazzino di tenere separate le due parole "proprio" e "propio" lasciando a ognuna il suo campo semantico:
_
Sto propio dormendo _(con tutte le sue accezioni "rafforzative")
_A ognuno il proprio destino_ (con l'accezione "possessiva" e di "tipicità")

Ma a quanto pare, era una distinzione che in realtà non esiste, se non solo nella mia testa.


----------

